# Rbp Size?



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

12"+


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow didnt know they get this big.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

12"+ is not average imo. I have yet to see a rbp reach 12"


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he said actual size not average...i guess if bruner hasn't seen it its not possible







go to a zoo all the rbp are all massive 12"+ beasts... i asked frank why they got that big and it was the same answer as with rhoms and why they don't grow in captivity... the hormones released or some other chemicals

if you have a water change system constantly removing and adding water then you will have amazing growth


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


Average size in home aquarium is 10 to 10.5 in TL. Public Aquarium 12 in or more.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well BOB if you wanna get technical I never said they can't or don't reach 12" or even lil bigger. & maybe you should read up lil better bob as rbp in aquariums get bigger on average than in the wild. Average in wild is only 6-7". Sure rbp in a zoo exhibit can get 12" as they have no predators other than themselves, get regular meals served on a platter, & live in one perfect season. They don't experience drought,dont have to work for there food, don't cover miles of rivers or lagoons for a bite or two of food, ect ect. Sure 1 in a 1000 might reach 12" but its far from the norm & keeper can hope theirs reaches 12" but its pretty unlikely. & idk how or why your throwing rhoms in on your smartass remark as rhoms are totally different story altogether. & I don't see you running your mouth bout franks average reply.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

your insane man lay of the meth
















1st he never said average... he said actual not what they likely will become









2nd I said rhom's in captivity don't reach large sizes becuse of the chemicals they release in the water and it builds up over time stunting the growth... same story with reds in the home aquarium and all other piranha... hence why they get so big in zoo enclosures vs a tank at someone's house since they have a huge water exchanging system that not only filters the water but changes it constantly thus keeping the chemicals released from the fish at minimal levels compared to a water change every now and then

3rd why would i run my mouth on franks post he said 12" like i did and since you like to get "technical" he never specified home aquarium or just the total length adult rbp's can achieve

I don't no why i even take the time out to respond to a post like that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> your insane man lay of the meth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Average wild caught adult is 13.4 in.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Well BOB if you wanna get technical I never said they can't or don't reach 12" or even lil bigger. & maybe you should read up lil better bob as rbp in aquariums get bigger on average than in the wild. Average in wild is only 6-7". Sure rbp in a zoo exhibit can get 12" as they have no predators other than themselves, get regular meals served on a platter, & live in one perfect season. They don't experience drought,dont have to work for there food, don't cover miles of rivers or lagoons for a bite or two of food, ect ect. Sure 1 in a 1000 might reach 12" but its far from the norm & keeper can hope theirs reaches 12" but its pretty unlikely. & idk how or why your throwing rhoms in on your smartass remark as rhoms are totally different story altogether. & I don't see you running your mouth bout franks average reply.


Just because YOU haven't seen it, doesn' make it so.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


Average size in home aquarium is 10 to 10.5 in TL. Public Aquarium 12 in or more.
[/quote]
Right there Frank said average just like I did. N people that have caught the fish from the waters have stated several times average rbp size in wild caught fish is only 6-7" inch. & this was from a vender that's makes yearly trips down there. How many wild fish have you fished from the amazon Frank? I'm more apt to believe someone that makes several trips a year as to someone that sits behind their craptop n who's only been there a couple times. Go ahead n talk your sh*t bout meth as I could really careless. You know nothing bout me or my lifestyle choices. I'll take Gs word on 6-7" over your bs anyday. How many rbp have you personally caught wild Bob? I know Gs probably caught more wild fish from there than everyone here combined.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Here we go again








Read the original question Bruner...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Read the original question...



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


Nothing about average size and nothing about how many fish you've pulled out of the rivers yourself -- these types of questions can be answered without entering into a pissing contest or questioning people's credibility. Now we are once again running off course and arguing about how a question was answered or trying to twist things around to make someone else wrong.

Keep the hobby forums clean -- watch the language and personal attacks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


Average size in home aquarium is 10 to 10.5 in TL. Public Aquarium 12 in or more.
[/quote]
Right there Frank said average just like I did. N people that have caught the fish from the waters have stated several times average rbp size in wild caught fish is only 6-7" inch. & this was from a vender that's makes yearly trips down there. How many wild fish have you fished from the amazon Frank? I'm more apt to believe someone that makes several trips a year as to someone that sits behind their craptop n who's only been there a couple times. Go ahead n talk your sh*t bout meth as I could really careless. You know nothing bout me or my lifestyle choices. I'll take Gs word on 6-7" over your bs anyday. How many rbp have you personally caught wild Bob? I know Gs probably caught more wild fish from there than everyone here combined.
[/quote]
This the same vender that says he caught wild ternetzi that grow over 16 inches???? lmao.

I don't have to fish the Amazon genius in order to know wild caught recorded sizes. And just because he catches 6-7 inches doesn't amount to a hill of beans for anyone that actually knows how to fish. I can catch a ton of bluegill at 3 to 6 inches along the shore or in a boat. Get into deeper water and the average size increases.

Bruner find a topic that you actually know something about. Quit dragging venders/sponsors into this.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever combi. Frank said average size also I don't see ya all correcting him. I'm done pissing. Like I said ill believe someone that makes several trips yearly n that's caught more wild rbp than ANYONE here over someone that's been there a couple times or lives halfway around the world anyday.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


As I said average size in the aquarium is 10-10.5 in. Public Aquarium over 12 in. WILD caught recorded sizes a shade over 13 inches.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here I was under the impression this was a public forum where anyone & everyone could voice their opinions but seems certain members just wanna argue n talk sh*t about anyone that has a different view or opinion than what the FOLLOWERS have. No wonder so many GOOD members have left or don't contribute anymore.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> What is the actual size an adult Red Belly can reach??Thanks.


As I said average size in the aquarium is 10-10.5 in. Public Aquarium over 12 in. WILD caught recorded sizes a shade over 13 inches.
[/quote]
Hope that settles the question









The term "actual size" doesn't quite fit teleosts. They can exceed known sizes in captive situations.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

So how many did you actually drag from the river Bruner, or are you also just relying on what others are telling you ?
In that case, it's still just a matter of reliability of the sources.
Stop using the "you never caught one" argument if you have never done that yourself.

And you're right, it is a public forum that's abused to piss on people who disagree with you. Too bad you still don't realise you described yourself in that post.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not again









"Go ahead n talk your sh*t bout meth as I could really careless. You know nothing bout me or my lifestyle choices."

I love how that comment about meth was taken seriously...

"How many rbp have you personally caught wild Bob?"

None but I'm not going to take the word on someone's fishing trip vs scientific data that have taken in to account entire river systems and not just a few locations... thats just retarded

that's like if hannibal came to canada from venezuela for a few fishing trips and caught a bunch of 3-4" perch and said well the average is obviously 3-4" since i have fished there in a few locations for a brief amount of time... forget what the people say who do this for a living with published data


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> View attachment 204413
> 
> 
> not again
> ...


One last point to extend what you stated. Small fish congregate. That's common knowledge to any fisherman. Of course the impression of more smaller ones being caught. Larger ones are more intelligent and less likely to hit lures or bait. If one looks in the home aquarium you can see the younger ones always approaching food first as a norm. I think this post while disrupted is actually good to enlighten folks more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

bob351 said:


> your insane man lay of the meth


oh lawd hahaha


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

[quote name='bob351' timestamp='1311206950' post='2737422']
View attachment 204413


not again









"Go ahead n talk your sh*t bout meth as I could really careless. You know nothing bout me or my lifestyle choices."

I love how that comment about meth was taken seriously...

"How many rbp have you personally caught wild Bob?"

None but I'm not going to take the word on someone's fishing trip vs scientific data that have taken in to account entire river systems and not just a few locations... thats just retarded

that's like if hannibal came to canada from venezuela for a few fishing trips and caught a bunch of 3-4" perch and said well the average is obviously 3-4" since i have fished there in a few locations for a brief amount of time... forget what the people say who do this for a living with published data















[/quote. 
Heiko has more published data than anyone, found n described hundreds if not thousands of fish. You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Getting back to mt question,so it is safe to say between 9" - 10" ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Getting back to mt question,so it is safe to say between 9" - 10" ?


Yes.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Getting back to mt question,so it is safe to say between 9" - 10" ?


Yes.
[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

lol i have a feeling this senerio is going to arise alot more often


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> lol i have a feeling this senerio is going to arise alot more often


Wouldnt be fury if it didn't.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hastatus said:


> lol i have a feeling this senerio is going to arise alot more often


Wouldnt be fury if it didn't.
[/quote]

lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IME 5-7" Caribas are the most common to get caught (fish) but +10" Caribas are pretty common in the wild... i guess the same happen with Nattereri (i mean smaller fish get caught mostly but there are bigger fish out there)...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> IME 5-7" Caribas are the most common to get caught (fish) but +10" Caribas are pretty common in the wild... i guess the same happen with Nattereri (i mean smaller fish get caught mostly but there are bigger fish out there)...


Work on your fishing Daniel


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Whew! Who needs Reality TV when we've got Fury


----------

